# 1rm calc for Squat, deadlift



## goandykid (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there one?


----------



## StanUk (Jan 6, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/orm.htm

Hope this helps  I think its a basic generic 1rep max calculator for any lift.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea but thats just a general weightlifting calc. Is there a good, specific one for squats or deads out there? You'd think there would be a bunch.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 6, 2007)

bump, I know youre posting somewhere funk.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

you aren't going to find anything specific.  The basic percentages that correspond to the rep ranges are what has been posted above.  That is the best you can do and even that is not 100% accurate.

Basically:

100% = 1rm
95%= 2rm
90%= 4rm
85%= 6rm
80%= 8rm
75%= 10rm
70%= 12rm
62.5%= 15rm
60%= 20rm


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's another one.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

you made a blank post?


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

fixed!


----------



## goandykid (Jan 6, 2007)

That last link is good, thanks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

I win the prize!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I win the prize!



no, I win the prize for telling you to fix the link.  You win the prize for fucking it up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> no, I win the prize for telling you to fix the link.  You win the prize for fucking it up.



I fixed it before I even saw your post! So there!!


----------

